# confused



## simplicity (Jul 21, 2008)

My husband and I have been together since we were 15 we are both now 29 and have two children 3&5 our relationship has been pretty sucky for about seven years my husband tries to control my clothing and going out with my friends and when he would go out with us it would end in a fight so there was no win most of the time i dress the way he finds appropriate just so theres no argument i have constantly told him he was losing me but he called me a nag and that all i like to do is ***** or argue. most recently friend of ours got a new girlfriend and she caught my husbands attention b/c he gave her all the types of attention i wanted for me and the kids when ever her and her boyfriend were fighting he was there to help her through it he even lied to me about things that had to do with her. he says there was never anything between them but i know there was a emotional affair going on and that is not acceptable in my book the only reason i agreed to go to marriage counseling (which i have asked him twice to go to before this point and was told i was f'in crazy) was for my kids to try to keep the family together for them but i don't trust him one little bit and my feelings are not the same for him I love him and care what happens to him but I'm not in love with him. Any opinions would be great .


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

What do you have without trust? If he isn't willing to council at this point I would say he has blown the relationship since he puts so much attention elsewhere and neglects you.

draconis


----------



## hitrockbottom (Jun 3, 2008)

Regaining trust is a big thing to take on. I have been trying in my situation as is. If he is showing attention to another women and doesn't give you the same I would say something. Nicely explain how you feel. 
Do some reading...check out Homer Mcdonalds "stop your divorce" If you really want to fix things, but it needs to be for you and not really for your kids


----------

